# Jody due for vaccinations



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

Jody is due for her vaccinations on Oct. 12th. When she was picked up as a stray a year ago she recieved Rabies Vac. 1 yr, DHPP-1 yr. Now that she is due I am curious as to what type of Rabies shot should I get. Do I want to get the 1 or 3 yr. shot? I have read the other conversation going on about vaccinations and am open to vaccinating as little as possible but I do want to abide by our city laws which require rabies vaccination. We may also board her sometime this year and they will require rabies, DHPP, and Bordatella but I will wait on Bordatella until I am absolutely sure I need to board her. How important is DHPP? Will my bet give me a hard time if I don't want Jody to have it? She is a "holistic" vet..kinda. She likes to spread vaccinations out which I like.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would do the rabies 3 year on the 12th. Then a month later get her very last DHPP shot of her life. The vet may give you a hard time buy Jody is your dog and they can't tell you what to do. 

Is there a way you could find someone to come to your house to watch her when you go out of town?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Jodysmom said:


> Do I want to get the 1 or 3 yr. shot?


Thats obvious. You want the 3 years shot. They are both the same thing so why not get it every 3 years instead of every year. Rabies vac does more harm to dogs than any of the other shots so you want to keep them as minimum as possible. Research has proven that they last at least 7.5 years and probably more. Research is on going about longer than 7.5 years. Anyway, if you feel you must give the rabies vac (most people do), then do the 3 year one.



> We may also board her sometime this year and they will require rabies, DHPP, and Bordatella but I will wait on Bordatella until I am absolutely sure I need to board her.


Boarding and not vaccinating can be a problem unless you can talk the kennel into taking in unvaccinated dogs. THose are few and far between.



> How important is DHPP?


Once they have had the puppy shots, not important at all and even the puppy shots may not be important (see another thread here about vacs).



> Will my bet give me a hard time if I don't want Jody to have it?


Some vets do. You are taking money out of their pockets if you don't vaccinate.



> She is a "holistic" vet..kinda. She likes to spread vaccinations out which I like.


She may not give you a problem but if she does, remember she works for you, not the other way around. You always have final say.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

danemama08 said:


> Is there a way you could find someone to come to your house to watch her when you go out of town?


YES!!! I was going to mention that in my post and forgot. I always use a pet sitter when going out of town. They are very little more expensive than a kennel and your dogs don't have the stress of living in a kennel situation and there is no hassle about vacs.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We always get a live in pet sitter for the girls. It's expensive but totally worth it.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> Boarding and not vaccinating can be a problem unless you can talk the kennel into taking in unvaccinated dogs. THose are few and far between.


Call the kennel you plan on using, and explain the reasons you don't vaccinate. Many will have waivers you can sign, and they will still take your dog.
-OR-
Get creative with some skills in the Paint accessory and rig some records up. 
....it's easy enough to do. :wink:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I will be boarding my dogs on titers alone, and their 3 year rabies shot. I've gone the route of the dogsitter for 700.00 for 2 weeks with great refrences that I called, but when I came home my dogs were a mess. They didn't get walked like they were suppose to, this person was never there, she kept up with her other dogs also, so my dogs were only attended at night and that wasn't the agreement. 

My dogs would have been better off at the boarding facility that offers twice a day walks that I know they get and a run attached to their suite. Thats where they are going in March.


----------

